# Walts Hobby Race Results Tuesday 2/6/07



## steelrfan (Dec 11, 2003)

Spec 1/12 A Main

1 43 8:11.11 Keith Lesh (TQ)
2 40 8:10.33 Dan Holcomb 
3 37 8:09.10 Matt Tripp
4 34 8:01.22 Clif McKeen

1/12 Stock A Main

1 52 8:07.66 Matt Levy (BU)
2 50 8:06.10 Chris Spencer (TQ)
3 50 8:07.78 Jason Haag 
4 49 8:01.14 Bruce Throne 
5 47 8:00.42 Jeff Gray
6 47 8:02.01 Dave Solomon
7 24 4:15.26 Dan Levy
8 12 2:06.92 Tony Buffa

1/12 Stock B Main

1 53 8:00.35 Matt Levy 
2 50 8:06.13 George Silliman
3 46 8:02.15 Mike Notaro
4 24 4:19.57 Mike Woods


----------



## twistedgeo (Dec 12, 2005)

man i sucked last night.


----------



## steelrfan (Dec 11, 2003)

at least Mike Woods didnt beat you


----------



## twistedgeo (Dec 12, 2005)

he packed up and left before the B main was over.


----------



## steelrfan (Dec 11, 2003)

yes they kept calling him to marshall, i hear hes in big trouble now


----------



## twistedgeo (Dec 12, 2005)

wait a minute turned into im outa here woods.


----------



## tanktruck88 (Jan 29, 2002)

Keith, are you planning on racing Saturday? Depending on what happens with my daughters volleyball, I might be there to race the road coarse. We are suppose to play South Jefferson tonight but right now 81 is closed between Central Square and Pulaski and they may delay the match to Friday or Saturday.


----------



## kljunior (Oct 1, 2006)

Heading out to go fishing Clint. See ya Tues?


----------

